# Arizona anyone?



## brianfish (Aug 3, 2009)

I live in the Phoenix, area and am wondering if there are any clubs in the Area. I'm into live bearers at the moment and looking for some green swords.:lol:


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

plant club
http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/index.php

klliefish
*Arizona Rivulin Keepers
Arizona Rivulin Keepers' Home Page

drywash club
Drywash Aquarium Society • Index page

there are at least one or two more i cant think of off hand.
*


----------

